# Ayuda con reles y electrovalvulas



## sebastian89 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola, que tal. recurro a este espacio para solicitar su ayuda a quien pueda darmela, me encuentro cursando la carrera Licenciatura en artes electronicas  en la universidad nacional de tres de febrero, y para la materia Mecatronica se nos puso la consigna de realizar un proyecto que incluya sistemas de control, una obra mecanico - electronica que pueda funcionar como un sistema interactivo.

mi proyecto consiste en una balanza digital modificada a la cual le coloque un amplificador de instrumentacion AD620, esto me permite trabajar con una tension de alrededor de 5V (lo maximo que soporta la placa Arduino). la idea es que en base a la tension obtenida por el peso de quien se para en la balanza, conectar a las salidas de arduino un UNL2003 y a las salidas de este usar 3 reles que controlaran a su vez 3 electrovalulas (las de lavarropas) para que caiga una cantidad de un liquido proporcional al peso de quien se pare en la balanza.

ahora bien, mi formacion en electronica es mas bien precaria. no fui a un colegio tecnico y la base de electronica que me dieron en la universidad es elemental (ley de ohm, algo de valvulas, transistores y poco mas que eso) y por ende mi consulta es la siguiente:


¿como seria la conexion para probar si la valvula abre y cierra con los reles? no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo y realmente me preocupa el hecho de que las valvulas van conectadas a 220.

muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 18, 2010)

mis tesis fue de un sistma de mezclado con 6 electrovalvulas de lavadoras, yo las conecte en serie serie al rele y funciono bastante bien...saludosss


----------

